# Acorns!



## Pitter Patter (Sep 22, 2020)

HELP!! I am in a panic because of acorns. I didn't know they were toxic until after I saw one of my minis munching away. Looked it up and....oh boy! This is probably why my Pepper looks to be 12 months pregnant and with diarrhea and my oldster, Cotton Tail suddenly showing signs of diarrhea. I have a pregnant mini as well and read it can lead to aborted fetus! I have a call into my vet and have read some old threads on this forum about them, but no clear direction on treatment. I spent most of last night hand picking acorns! We have three young oaks that for the very first time have dropped acorns. I only have 4 oak trees on my 20 acres, and wouldn't you know, 3 of them are in or branch out over the paddocks and provide shade. I am so worried! Is there anything I can do before they get any sicker?!!


----------



## Taz (Sep 22, 2020)

I don't know if there's anything to do after they've eaten them, your vet will know, but I'd put a lot of hay out so they have something better to eat instead if you can't move them. Please let us know how they're doing?


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi Taz! Thanks for the response! So in thinking I was treating hay belly in Pepper, I now think it's probably related to acorns because she's definitely a HOOVER! Still waiting for vet. So I had decreased hay and increased pelleted feed with no results. When I push in on Pepper's belly it feels like a hard balloon (and I don't think I've ever seen a dirtier look on her face!). Now Cotton Tail has diarrhea as well. Still no call from vet. So will be putting out more hay like I used to. Have been walking Pepper lately to help with the gas and it only helps a little bit. Hopefully more hay will help. I just hope I am not too late. I can't tell if Snickers has developed a taste for them yet (Am picking up every acorn I can see). The trees provide shade, but I think they will have to go. I'm a wreck just praying there will be no lasting effects. Unfortunately, I have not seen baby movement for a couple of days now. Cross your fingers!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Sep 22, 2020)

Hey, sorry to hear about your acorn problem. Garden Weasel makes a nut gatherer (picker upper) that you just roll across them. They have a size small that is perfect for acorns. I work at an Ace Hardware and we sell them. I would think you could find one any place that sells lawn and garden stuff. 
Acorns are bitter, especially the red ones. I think if you provide tastier stuff to eat and keep them picked up as best you can your horses will be ok. I don't think there are long term effects, but your vet will be able to tell you.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 22, 2020)

Did the vet get back to you? I have had a pony colic from acorns, we have a tree the hangs over the paddock. It took several episodes for me to figure out what the problem was.


----------



## Taz (Sep 22, 2020)

Fingers crossed, keep us posted.


----------



## MaryFlora (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello Pitter Patter!

I’m sorry to read that your mares are having problems and hope you hear back soon from your vet!

Like you, we have oak trees that drop acorns into the paddocks, some years quite a few and some years almost none. (They don’t produce an equal harvest every year.)

Dragon Hill is correct, in my opinion, about providing an alternative. Our 6 minis are feed pelleted feed twice a day but also “graze” on hay in a large paddock ( 60’ x 300’). Is it possible to scatter a flake or two of hay around their paddock?

As Taz says, keep us posted!

Mary Flora


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 23, 2020)

Dragon Hill said:


> Hey, sorry to hear about your acorn problem. Garden Weasel makes a nut gatherer (picker upper) that you just roll across them. They have a size small that is perfect for acorns. I work at an Ace Hardware and we sell them. I would think you could find one any place that sells lawn and garden stuff.
> Acorns are bitter, especially the red ones. I think if you provide tastier stuff to eat and keep them picked up as best you can your horses will be ok. I don't think there are long term effects, but your vet will be able to tell you.


Thanks for the advice! I will look for one of those! In the meantime, my boyfriend and son are supposed to be cutting down the main oak tree culprit today. Still no word from the vet. I am getting very irritated with him lately. I don't know why he didn't suspect anything else other than pregnancy when he said Pepper was not pregnant and we were in the paddock with acorns. I have gone from thinking my mare, Pepper was pregnant, to having hay belly, and now I really believe it's a case of acorn toxicity as all the mares are now sick! Pepper, my Hoover, is losing interest in food today. The others have pretty severe looking diarrhea. My oldest is just like a garden hose of water coming out of her. She's about 25 yrs old. I am hoping they all come out of this ok. Pepper has been this way for a long time now so am really worried about her for that. Elderly one is starting to bloat now. My pregnant girl, Snickers, now has the diarrhea. I have been researching this and it's very possible she may spontaneously abort her foal. Yikes. They have so much hay in their paddock all the time. I think it was more of "monkey see, monkey do" with these girls. Only the stallion so far seems unaffected. They are still so loving and sweet. I was upset and was sitting in their paddock just watching them. They all came up to provide comfort too. After researching, it seems not just horses are prone to this, but sheep, goats, etc.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 23, 2020)

Can you contact a different vet? Untreated diarrhea can take a turn for the worse fairly quickly with not a great outcome.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 24, 2020)

I am off work for a few days. Will be trying a vet who has limited his practice to specialize in Equine Dentistry. He has great manners. I think I am going to give him a call tomorrow. My farrier's wife also is really into holistic stuff for horses and may give her a call as well. So far they are all holding their own but from what I've read, it could be up to 60 days before they are out of the woods.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Sep 24, 2020)

Wow, sorry to hear about the severity of things and your vet not being available. They do make something for horses similar to Pepto Bismal, maybe you could Google it, or the vet's office help might tell you something. Make sure they are drinking water and if you have electrolytes and probiotics I would start them on those if you haven't already.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 25, 2020)

Dragon Hill said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about the severity of things and your vet not being available. They do make something for horses similar to Pepto Bismal, maybe you could Google it, or the vet's office help might tell you something. Make sure they are drinking water and if you have electrolytes and probiotics I would start them on those if you haven't already.


Do you know what electrolytes I should try? Been thinking on this and was afraid to use anything with sugar, sorbitol, etc. Would pedialyte work? Our regular stores don't carry much of anything on horse electrolytes, just mostly chickens...ugh! Ya, my regular vet IS his office. It is only him. Farm vet on the road most of the time. Thankfully I already had probiotic horse treats!


----------



## Taz (Sep 25, 2020)

If you can't get any electrolytes maybe just a teaspoon of salt? It will help keep them drinking too. When I can't find horse electrolytes I use gatorade with sugar, not the sugar free. I've dumped the liquid in their water buckets or the powder in grain or most will just lock it out of my hand. It does have sugar but they aren't being fed tons of it. How are they doing today?


----------



## Dragon Hill (Sep 26, 2020)

Pedialyte should work if they'll drink it. They make paste ones in tube like wormer if you can't get them to eat or drink one. Tractor Supply usually has some if you have one near you. What Taz suggests is good too. I hope your babies are feeling better.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 26, 2020)

Dragon Hill said:


> Pedialyte should work if they'll drink it. They make paste ones in tube like wormer if you can't get them to eat or drink one. Tractor Supply usually has some if you have one near you. What Taz suggests is good too. I hope your babies are feeling better.


We cut down the tree. So sore from days of picking up acorns! Must have been a bumper crop year! Took four of years to bring the tree down and get all the branches, leaves, etc out of the paddock. They aren't happy about the loss of their tree though. Better the tree than them! Pepper's belly has gone down some. Still no observable baby movement with Snickers but it's position has changed and is now more sideways. Not sure if that was due to Snicker's rolling or baby though. Cottontail is more bloated and we are not sure if we can keep her healthy but trying! Volt is the only one that doesn't seem affected so far. The other vet is out of the area now unfortunately. I wonder if Sand Clear would help or hurt in picking up anything left in their guts. Any thoughts?


----------



## Taz (Sep 27, 2020)

I would think you're dealing with anything left being systemic at this point, I don't think sand clear would do anything for them, I don't think it would hurt them either though. Correct me if I'm wrong but it's not absorbed at all, picks up sand as it goes through the gut. I'd be focusing on supportive therapy. Make sure they aren't dehydrated and are eating as much as they're willing, blankets if they're cold etc.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 29, 2020)

Update on my acorn addicts...So far so good. Still some lingering diarrhea but that seems to be slowly improving. Have seen some fetal movement in Snickers, but not very much at all. Hopefully her baby is ok. Pepper's belly has shrunk a very small amount but not significantly. No one appears colicky so that's a plus. Volt is the only one who shows no symptoms, thank God. But when we first suspected the acorns and I was trying to gather all I could see, he tried to challenge me.(I think I scared him off that area. (had to act like a horse, stomped my feet as he came near the acorn area and snorted and growled, "These are MINE!"-that was for my benefit by the way, not his-kept me in the right frame of mind in the moment!). Anyway, seemed to have worked--LOL. Pretty sure neighbors think I have lost my mind. Just hoping now that Snickers won't have a winter baby or abort. Her udder has shrunk to almost normal now.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Sep 30, 2020)

Don't feel bad about using animal tactics when dealing with horses, especially stallions! I had a young Dartmoor stallion bite me after I fed him and was leaving the pen. I spun around, roared and lunged at him. Scared him so bad he jumped out of the pen. He never offered to bite me again.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 30, 2020)

Dragon Hill said:


> Don't feel bad about using animal tactics when dealing with horses, especially stallions! I had a young Dartmoor stallion bite me after I fed him and was leaving the pen. I spun around, roared and lunged at him. Scared him so bad he jumped out of the pen. He never offered to bite me again.


Love it!! That's great!! I must look totally looney tunes to any passers by because I have to act differently around the goat, the llamas, Welsh cobb, minis, and dogs! In a very short time, if some of them are having a bad day, I might find myself growling, making myself look big, doing hand gestures, turning my back, gargling next to a llama, chasing and making feet move, stomping feet, deep sighs/breaths, etc. But it is always a learning experience!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Oct 5, 2020)

My vet FINALLY called me back last night!! He said he thinks I just worry too much (UGH!). Maybe I do, but isn't that what pet parents are supposed to do? He thinks they have sand. He just told me when he was out that they didn't have sand. I am still pretty sure it's the acorns, or possibly a combination. So I am adding Sand Clear to their daily routine twice a day now.


----------



## Taz (Oct 5, 2020)

UGH your vet!!!!! Keep us posted?


----------



## Pitter Patter (Oct 5, 2020)

So I just saw an interesting thing (and maybe I am really late to the game here, but anyways...) an actual HAY Ball. OMG this is perfect in that they can chase it around to get their hay! I'll still have to feed separately to make sure they all get enough, but what a great boredom buster. I use treat balls a couple of times a week and ALL my animals love it, even the llamas. Has anyone ever tried one of these Hay Balls?


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 6, 2020)

I've seen them at the store before but I think they'd just be frustrating...


----------



## Taz (Oct 6, 2020)

MerMaeve said:


> I've seen them at the store before but I think they'd just be frustrating...


If I'm thinking of the right thing I agree.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Oct 9, 2020)

Didn't get a hay ball...LOL..thanks for the thoughts! Pepper continues to grow and grow and grow. Vet says it's sand so they are all getting Sand Clear daily. I know she is constipated as only a little bit of "water" comes out when she pushes. We've been walking, and walking....she only had one minimal poop for me during one walk. I think she may have some sort of blockage? Or acorn damage. But she doesn't seem to be in any pain and just keeps right on eating. Since I seem to have a disinterested vet (and recently paid him over $400 for a visit). I am really hoping I don't have to take matters in my own hands (maybe literally). Any ideas? Tried mineral oil and Sand Clear so far. Along with probiotics and lots of fresh water. The last I remember her really pooping was when vet went to palpate her. Is this going to be what it takes? Maybe just more long walks. Boyfriend says he thinks she's pregnant (LOL...we've all already been through this!). Poor Pepper doesn't trust me anymore, very suspicious of every move that looks like I am going to take a picture, halter her up for a walk, give something horrible like mineral oil. The other horses are coming along and improving. Snickers has lost her udder completely. Hopefully this doesn't stay the same when she delivers (which only God and Snickers know when!).


----------



## Dragon Hill (Oct 10, 2020)

If you have a horse trailer, a trailer ride always makes mine poop.


----------



## YKate (Oct 10, 2020)

I agree with Dragon Hill. I've never known a horse that didn't poo while in a trailer. Kind of like why babies fall asleep in a car.


----------



## Taz (Oct 10, 2020)

Agreed, a trailer ride normally does the trick. Anything that gets her upset should work. Have you tried trotting her around instead of walking? I always trot them when they lose gut sounds when colicing instead of walking, it works much better. NOT that she sounds like she's colicing but it might help? You could try a nice warm bran mash, when they're not used to the bran it irritates their gut a bit and normally helps keep things moving. If you really want to know if she is pooping, you could lock her up by herself for a few hours, that might upset her enough to get things moving well too.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Oct 11, 2020)

I don't have a good trailer. It works but I don't feel good about it. Have been looking for a new (used) trailer better suited to mini's. The one I have is a very odd stock trailer. I have been trying to get her to trot. I think she is perhaps the most stubborn animal ever! She will for a few seconds and then stops. She's had some handling before me, but not much I think. She was "just" a broodmare that's had several owners. I don't get why she keeps on eating so much! My neighbors keep asking me if she's having twins...good grief. The one who is really pregnant, no longer looks it visually. I think I will try another dose of mineral oil today and go for a long walk. Hope for nice weather today!(so far we are at 35 degrees.)


----------



## Taz (Oct 11, 2020)

LOL!!!! Have you tried going out to their paddock with a lunge whip and encouraging her to go for a bit of a run? You can mix vegetable oil(etc.) with her feed if she'll eat it. A full size horse can only absorb a cup so any extra that's fed goes through them, it might be easier tan trying to get mineral oil into her. Maybe she's just an easy keeper and fat?


----------



## Pitter Patter (Oct 11, 2020)

Can they handle veg oil? She MIGHT find it a little more tolerable. If she's an easy keeper--yikes! May have a line on a different vet. We'll see.


----------



## Taz (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes, vegatable oil, corn oil etc. It is fed to put weight on them but they can only absorb some and the rest goes through and 'lubricates' , hope you have a new vet soon so you can feel better about whatever is going on.


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi Pitter Patter

You and your minis have really been thru the wringer this summer and I hope life starts to get easier soon!

Our vet recommended adding 1/4 cup of oil to soaked pellets at each feeding to help our mini, Buddy, with weight after dental surgery. It came out to 3/4 cup a day and the manure started glistening after a time as oil was passed through. Buddy tolerated it well and has been doing great.

I bought a 2 quart bottle of corn oil and used it up, may start adding to the Fall feedings as we head into winter....brrr.

Glad to read you may have a line on a new vet, that is such an important professional relationship!

Mary Flora


----------



## betwys1 (Oct 14, 2020)

Pitter Patter said:


> Can they handle veg oil? She MIGHT find it a little more tolerable. If she's an easy keeper--yikes! May have a line on a different vet. We'll see.



I have fed a smear (1/4 cup?) of cheap cornola or vegetable oil on two big scoops of sweet feed with an apple wafer ('horse candy') daily for years to a 14.5 hand horse. The initial impetus was to improve coat gloss - but honestly, I don't think it does. I am regarded as a person who spoils horses - there's a 2 lb bag of carrots to share round two to six horses most days too.
But my affection stops before considering frequent (or ANY) vet visits. Horses have been around, alive and foraging, long before there were vets. That means that in this Southern climate, there is no horse barn to enclose them either.
On the basis that it takes one to know one, I suspect your affection may have reached excessively expensive levels. The vet has their place, in my view : to castrate a horse when the herd has reached carrying capacity. <g>


----------



## Pitter Patter (Oct 17, 2020)

Update on my minis. I seem to be without vet help right now. So lovely. I called a highly recommended one and she texted me back and suggested a couple of names (one of them being my regular vet). So I called the other vet, and I have met him before for an emergency several years ago and liked him. So that was yesterday and no response. UGH!!!! So I have been taking a little bit of everyone's advice and trying to figure it all out! I gave them all veg oil....so now they all have diarrhea. My stallion was sick and listless for a couple of days but has started eating again tonight. Pepper is still huge. Snickers is still pregnant (I think!) and my oldster has lost more weight than I would prefer. So now, no more veg oil for a couple of days. In the meantime I saw Pepper bloated up again like a balloon and when she tried to pass stool she strained and only a little bit of water. So I washed up, put on gloves and grabbed the enemas I was saving for a foal (if it ever arrives). Gave Pepper enemas and was successful in getting some stuff out of her. The best part is I though she would bite me but she was very good. We then went on some really long walks and that helped a small bit as well. Now letting their tummies settle a little bit for a couple of days with just hay and see what happens (they are also getting probiotics, etc)


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 17, 2020)

Pitter Patter said:


> Update on my minis. I seem to be without vet help right now. So lovely. I called a highly recommended one and she texted me back and suggested a couple of names (one of them being my regular vet). So I called the other vet, and I have met him before for an emergency several years ago and liked him. So that was yesterday and no response. UGH!!!! So I have been taking a little bit of everyone's advice and trying to figure it all out! I gave them all veg oil....so now they all have diarrhea. My stallion was sick and listless for a couple of days but has started eating again tonight. Pepper is still huge. Snickers is still pregnant (I think!) and my oldster has lost more weight than I would prefer. So now, no more veg oil for a couple of days. In the meantime I saw Pepper bloated up again like a balloon and when she tried to pass stool she strained and only a little bit of water. So I washed up, put on gloves and grabbed the enemas I was saving for a foal (if it ever arrives). Gave Pepper enemas and was successful in getting some stuff out of her. The best part is I though she would bite me but she was very good. We then went on some really long walks and that helped a small bit as well. Now letting their tummies settle a little bit for a couple of days with just hay and see what happens (they are also getting probiotics, etc)


Wow! This is a lot to deal with, especially without the support of a good vet. I've been following your thread and hoping for a good report soon.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Oct 17, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Wow! This is a lot to deal with, especially without the support of a good vet. I've been following your thread and hoping for a good report soon.


Thanks! It helps to know there are others with minis who know more than I do and are supportive. This whole mess sure undermines a person's confidence.


----------



## Taz (Oct 18, 2020)

How frustrating, stressful and terrifying, the vets around you should be shot.
If everyone but Pepper is looking OK for the most part I'd probably leave them to work their way through anything left that's going on, except Cottontail, I'd be feeding her up.
Is Pepper dehydrated at all? That can cause impactions and you don't want it getting any worse than it is now. I have some that will suck up a really watery feed. Mix some of her pellets with water until it's more like soup. If she'll eat that it will get quite a bit of water into her. Too much water is never a problem, the first thing a vet would do is tube with lots of warm water and oil, so it couldn't hurt anything to try. You said your trailer isn't great but if the floor is safe I'd really recommend putting her in for a bit of a drive around. It won't hurt anything and might get her upset enough to get things moving.
What an awful situation, please keep us posted.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 18, 2020)

What Taz says and also sometimes just putting them in the trailer and shutting the door and leaving them inside for a bit away from the herd will do it and you don't have to drive anywhere.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Oct 18, 2020)

I just bought a new trailer!!!


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 18, 2020)

Yay!!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Oct 26, 2020)

Some sad news...Cottontail passed away yesterday late morning. My sweet girl is gone and it's hard to believe. My vet did come after I called him crying. He got there too late and confirmed her death. He said he couldn't decipher exactly why she had died and then decided maybe it was sand. Told him I'd been giving them all Sand Clear. When my boyfriend and a friend's son went to bury her for me they noticed some slight blood that came out after normal looking stool and she had a spot of blood on the inside of her nose. So I don't know what to think except that I wanted smack the vet for not coming before. It doesn't help to be too mad though. Only gets me elevated blood pressure. She didn't appear "colicky" at all and she was 25 years old. She had a lot of trouble keeping weight on no matter how much she ate. Anyway, vet said it isn't anything contagious (hopefully). The other minis kept coming to see her while I was with her and two of them bit her muzzle. That surprised me until I learned they were just trying to get her to get up on her feet.. When the vet left I couldn't help but remind him that I "worry too much." We were preparing for our first nursing home visit this coming week too. Now I have to start with one of the others but none of them could possibly be ready before spring. Has anyone ever used a stallion for a therapy horse? On a more positive note, Snicker's baby is moving .


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 26, 2020)

Oh I am so sorry Pitter Patter!!  Hopefully she went peacefully. Sounds like she had a good, long life with lots of love. Let me know if there is anything I can do. ❤ RIP Cottontail


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm really sorry for your loss Pitter Patter.


----------



## mrichmond (Oct 26, 2020)

I’m so sorry to read about Cottontail. Your vet is a jerk and I don’t blame you for feeling like smacking him, but I have to agree with you about it just raising your blood pressure. Take the time to grieve your girl. I’m sure she knew that she was much loved. Hang in there.


----------



## candycar (Oct 27, 2020)

That is so sad to hear. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss but she had a nice long life.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 27, 2020)

Pitter Patter,
I am so very sad to hear this news. Such a hard thing to go through. I hope it helps to know we care about how you are feeling.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Oct 27, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Pitter Patter,
> I am so very sad to hear this news. Such a hard thing to go through. I hope it helps to know we care about how you are feeling.


Thank you everyone. As you know, it is difficult. I was able to stay by her side while she was dying and she'd take a deep breath when I talked to her so pretty sure she heard me. Never had such a love that would follow me no matter what, even in the house and up and down steps without hesitation. She'd come running to me every time I was near, even sat on my lap a few times. Silly girl. Now I get to focus on the others. You are all so sweet. If it hadn't been for all of you I'd probably just give up with the minis altogether. But I still love who I have left so will keep going and see where it leads....


----------



## Taz (Oct 27, 2020)

Oh I'm so sorry! She couldn't have had more love and attention and deserved and I'm sure appreciated, every minute of it. It sounds like her age and lack of care in the past caught up to her and there was probably nothing more you could have done for her. 

That's wonderful about Snicker foal, it gives you something amazing to look forward to.


----------



## Jodie (Oct 27, 2020)

So sorry for your loss Pitter Patter, Cottontail had a wonderful life with you so try to take comfort in the fact that she passed in a home where she was loved and taken care of. Thinking of you.


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 28, 2020)

Pitter Patter, I am so very sorry to read this. I really admire how you kept fighting for your minis, seeking help and advice and going without the help of a veterinarian. Your little horses are all blessed to have you.

Hugs 
Mary Flora


----------



## Pitter Patter (Nov 23, 2020)

Update: Still missing my beautiful little Cottontail. I checked out a gelding but he was massive, like on steroids massive! He was a good boy but more than I wanted to deal with and he went to a woman who wanted him, so I didn't feel at all bad. Met a pony (doubt very much she qualifies for mini but haven't measured). She was from a pony riding ring out west and pretty much left for wild in a field for years. A grandmother, not knowing her history, bought her for her very small grandchildren (ages 1-5) but while she accepted them on her back, she spooked a lot unexpectedly. Then they noticed she is completely blind in one eye(Accident?). She also has a divet about 1/2 inch into the middle of her forehead. Don't know if this is an old injury or she was born with it. So my boyfriend encouraged me to get her as she was left out in the elements without any shelter or blanket and our winters can be really horrid. Brought her home last night. She was terrified. Day one and she's the boss (that was a surprise!). She is so much bigger than my minis but smaller than my Welsh Cobb gelding. So we'll see what happens. She is very timid and shy with people. Anyway, she's melted my boyfriend's heart (mine too!) I don't have any pics of her yet but will post when I do. I think she's a paint? Has blue eye. Any ideas on working with a half blind horse? Can they manage and drive or anything?


----------



## MaryFlora (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi Pitter Patter! Your new pony is a very fortunate little lady! 

I have 7 minnies and one mini donkey, one mini lost the sight in one eye due to an accident. That was about 5 years ago and he really has done well ever since.

We take him for walks, over hill and dale, so to speak. Pre injury, Tinker had been shown in jumping in hand. This would no longer be possible due to the loss of perspective that one eye brings, but otherwise he has a totally normal life.

I do make sure, however, in walking or approaching anything new or perhaps ‘scary’, that Tinker is stopped and able to look ahead at the Item/place. Then when walking past, I walk on his blind side leaving his good eye a clear field of vision.

Enjoy her and please post a pic when you get a chance! 

Mary Flora


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 23, 2020)

Congratulations on the new addition Pitter Patter 

I have a mare that is blind in one eye (and also a dog). You will be surprised at how well she does. Regarding her blindness, always approach her from the side she is able to see from. There's so many things you will be able to do with her , it will just take time to gain her trust. Grab a bucket and go and sit in the middle of the yard and see if she comes to you. She may do it straight away or it may take some time. Keep us posted on her progress and dont forget the pics


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 24, 2020)

Congratulations on your new pony! What's her name? I don't have experience with sight issues so will be interested in following your journey. Looking forward to seeing a picture of your new girl!


----------



## Taz (Nov 24, 2020)

Congratulations!!!! So happy for both of you!
Tilly( Fin's mom) is blind in her left eye. It actually took me a while to figure it out. If she's really upset, or excited about getting her feed (  ) she might trip over her hay net but no issues handling her on that side. I've known a number of blind and partially blind horses who all do great. Spend the time getting her trust, as I know you will, and there isn't anything you wont be able to do with her that you couldn't if she could see in both eyes, it just might take a little more work, or not, it depends on her. She'll tell you what she's comfortable with and what she needs from you. I even knew a one eyed horse that showed jumper (and did well!) even though they aren't supposed to be able to.
Looking forward to pictures and more updates.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Nov 24, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Congratulations on your new pony! What's her name? I don't have experience with sight issues so will be interested in following your journey. Looking forward to seeing a picture of your new girl!


Her name is Patches.


----------



## MerMaeve (Nov 24, 2020)

Congrats!! 
We brought our second mini home last Sunday. Her name is Diva. Her sire is ERL Zeus Lighting Bolt who was a 2009 World Grand Champion Senior Stallion! I'll post some pictures of her when I get a chance, but here is a picture of her in "show mode"


----------



## Taz (Nov 25, 2020)

MerMaeve said:


> Congrats!!
> We brought our second mini home last Sunday. Her name is Diva. Her sire is ERL Zeus Lighting Bolt who was a 2009 World Grand Champion Senior Stallion! I'll post some pictures of her when I get a chance, but here is a picture of her in "show mode"
> View attachment 42534


She's gorgeous!! Are you planning on showing her or did you just fall in love and have to bring her home?

Welcome to the family Patches ❤


----------



## Pitter Patter (Nov 25, 2020)

Welcome Diva!! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Nov 25, 2020)

I have an odd question and am feeling a bit silly for asking, but...Patches is BIG, but not as big as my Welsh Cobb. She is bigger than the minis. My mini measuring stick only goes to 39". Do I measure a pony this size in inches or hands? I know nothing of her background. Is she a Shetland? Anyone have any ideas? Going to try to post photos. These are from what the original owner posted on Craigs List, not my photos.


----------



## Taz (Nov 25, 2020)

She's SO cute! Yes, she's a pinto. Paint is a registered breed, pinto is a colour. Hmm, do I see a pinto baby in the future for her and Volt?
Don't feel silly about asking anything. A hand is 4 inches, so 12.2 hands is 50 inches. The minis are measured to the last hair on their withers(mane) and referred to being how many inches but everyone else is measured at the highest point of their withers and they're described as how many hands. I'd probably refer to her as hands high, I can't tell in the pictures but she looks to be a large small pony or small medium? Don't ask me how big they are for that, I eyeball it and guess.


----------



## MerMaeve (Nov 25, 2020)

Taz said:


> She's gorgeous!! Are you planning on showing her or did you just fall in love and have to bring her home?


Thanks! Hoping to show her, she's already been shown in Halter, so I want to teach her Showmanship for Fair and Equestrian Team. I don't feel super bonded to her, but I'd only seen her once before she came home vs. Squirt's 4-5 times. I'm hoping once she settles in we can bond more.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Dec 17, 2020)

Oh I think I really need help here. Without a helpful vet right now I need some advice. So Cottontail died end of October from what I believe to be directly or indirectly related to consumption of acorns (She was 25). She developed a pot belly and became emaciated and dehyrdrated very quickly before she died. She had some slight bleeding from rectum and nose when we moved her for burial. I called the vet, worried about my others he just said I am not feeding them enough. I don't know what else to do and now Pepper and Volt are starting to get thin. I feed them each at least 1-2 flakes of grass hay twice daily, (more when cold), with Senior Feed one scoop (roughly 2 lbs.) (couldn't find mare and foal this time), along with Equigut (for diarrhea, ulcers, etc.) one time daily. They all had SandClear as well for some time as the vet was sure it was sand, but nothing changed. They are all blanketed because I didn't want weather to be any more of a stressor than it is. They are all still acting normal. They have free access to shelter and non-frozen water at all times. They have one degree or another of diarrhea. They are all acting normal. My new girl, Patches, came just caked with dried diarrhea and I got her cleaned up, but her's never stopped. I will be worming with Ivermectin this weekend. I am so scared to lose another mini!! My heart is still broken over Cottontail and I feel responsible. Other than those acorns, is there anything else I am doing wrong? Should I just give only grass hay to rule out grains, supplements as culprits as well? I've never had these problems with other animals, including horses. I will still need to call vet, but want to see what experienced people have to say first because he has lost my trust and I can't seem to get a better vet right now.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Dec 17, 2020)

If they are acting normal, they aren't dehydrated, and their gums look nice and pink, then I would increase the amount and/or how many times you feed. I don't know if feeding them more than twice a day is possible for you, but it would be easier on their gut. Do they all have access to a salt lick and are they using it? Are you still giving electrolytes? I feed mine Senior, I stay away from alfalfa (mine got diarrhea) and they get grass hay. Do they have access to any trees, shrubs, vines, weeds? Have you seen any of them chewing on something they shouldn't? Do you use shavings for bedding? Are the acorns gone now? That's all I can think to ask about possible toxins they could be picking up. Parasites, you've been worming them with a different class of dewormer each time? You've done the sand clear. Infectious causes--bad bacteria, that you'd need a vet to determine. There is bad bacteria that normally lives in the gut, but get out of control with stress. That's all I can think of. I'm sorry you are having to deal with this still. I do hope you can find a vet more willing to work with you on this. That they are all acting normal is a relief.


----------



## Abby P (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm with Dragon Hill. Can you offer free choice hay? If they are skinny then that is the best solution and easier on their guts than too much processed feed. They can burn through an amazing amount of hay when it's cold out. Would also suggest weighing hay if you can't offer free choice - "flakes" can weigh vastly different amounts from bale to bale so you don't really know what you're feeding unless you weigh it and could easily under- or over-feed.

It sounds like you've ruled out most other issues, although if you haven't done it a fecal test for parasites could be helpful so you know what to deworm them with. Encysted strongyles can cause diarrhea and are impervious to most dewormers (but not sure those show up on a fecal either).

Is your hay coarse/stemmy or more fine? Sometimes coarse hay can cause fecal water or soft manure. If it's coarse you could try mixing in some second-cut hay or soaked hay pellets or cubes.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 17, 2020)

I have had this thought a few times but have bit my tongue " Your vet is a ............... " and its time to find a new one.

When was the last time they had their teeth done ? Mine live on good "Meadow hay" all of the year, during the really cold months I mix Lucerne (alfalfa) into it. I have one on founderguard, so he is also grain fed. I would strongly recommend getting a dentist out to rule out any teeth issues. 

Please dont feel bad about cottontail, you did everything you could for her and you are not to blame. I would say she finally knew what a "wonderful caring" home she had found with you and decided it was time to cross the rainbow bridge.


----------



## MerMaeve (Dec 17, 2020)

Ryan Johnson said:


> I have had this thought a few times but have bit my tongue " Your vet is a ............... " and its time to find a new one.
> 
> When was the last time they had their teeth done ? Mine live on good "Meadow hay" all of the year, during the really cold months I mix Lucerne (alfalfa) into it. I have one on founderguard, so he is also grain fed. I would strongly recommend getting a dentist out to rule out any teeth issues.
> 
> Please dont feel bad about cottontail, you did everything you could for her and you are not to blame. I would say she finally knew what a "wonderful caring" home she had found with you and decided it was time to cross the rainbow bridge.


I wholeheartedly agree with the first and third points!


----------



## Taz (Dec 18, 2020)

Oh PitterPatter, I'm so sorry you're having problems still. Have you done the skin pinch test to make sure no one is dehydrated? Worming with ivermectin, very good. Was your hay new when this started? I would try them on free choice hay and probiotics. I don't think some grain would be bad but not a lot and put a tsp of loose salt ( or electrolytes) in for them all when you give grain. If their sodium level drops they will not drink as much. Is there any normal manure in the paddock or just diarrhea? Do they have big bellies and ribs easily felt? Has their weight changed since Patches moved it?


----------



## Pitter Patter (Dec 18, 2020)

Taz said:


> Oh PitterPatter, I'm so sorry you're having problems still. Have you done the skin pinch test to make sure no one is dehydrated? Worming with ivermectin, very good. Was your hay new when this started? I would try them on free choice hay and probiotics. I don't think some grain would be bad but not a lot and put a tsp of loose salt ( or electrolytes) in for them all when you give grain. If their sodium level drops they will not drink as much. Is there any normal manure in the paddock or just diarrhea? Do they have big bellies and ribs easily felt? Has their weight changed since Patches moved it?


Thanks Taz. Yes on big belly and ribs easily felt, now loose stool but not necessarily diarrhea --same as Cottontail. Volt no belly, ribs easily felt, no diarrhea. Patches (new) Very loose, watery stools and I do suspect something with teeth. Snickers, some loose stools still. Will try free choice feeding but they waste so much. Still leary of nets though. This weekend I also hope to float some poop to check for sand again. Will be adding salt to feed now too, thanks! And on the vet, the best known vet doesn't have any openings and she's two hours away. I think I will keep begging her to come! I have another stupid question--I REALLY hate winter (already!) and lugging buckets of water out constantly. I want underground pipes, but for now this will have to do. Unfortunately I got a bit of a bloody hand when some ice in a bucket slipped and cut me and the bucket handle got caught somehow and trapped two fingers. (I'm a clutz anyway and it's almost completely dark by the time I get home to feed/water). Anyone have any other BETTER ideas? I had to start over on the watering after I saw the blood in my hand freely bleeding into their water! (Figured no one wants to drink bloody water). Just REALLY glad I turned off the fence before this happened!


----------



## Abby P (Dec 18, 2020)

Is your hay coarse in texture or with a lot of stems? They may waste it because of this, if so. If they are fed enough that they can pick through it they will pick out the finer stuff and leave the coarse stuff and this will improve their poop situation if stemmy hay is the issue. Alternatively, get some second cut hay and try that.

You can get hay nets with 1" holes and there is really no way they can get a foot caught in those, assuming they don't have shoes, of course. Some people secure them inside Rubbermaid water troughs to prevent them being dragged around, or you can hang them, or put them on the ground not attached to anything, whatever works best for your setup. But for now, since they are thin and you want them to eat more hay, I would think just free-feeding on the ground should work fine. There will be stems left behind but if you rake it up and weigh it, it typically doesn't amount to much - if they ate that stuff it has so little nutrition in it, they don't get anything out of it anyway.

I'm sorry about your cut! Do you have a way to get power out to your horse area? If so then a heated water tank is a lifesaver. The horses might also drink better if the water doesn't have ice in it.


----------



## MerMaeve (Dec 18, 2020)

Oooh, ouch!! Hope your hand heals quickly! 

I agree with heated water buckets/tanks if you have power.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Dec 18, 2020)

Abby P said:


> Is your hay coarse in texture or with a lot of stems? They may waste it because of this, if so. If they are fed enough that they can pick through it they will pick out the finer stuff and leave the coarse stuff and this will improve their poop situation if stemmy hay is the issue. Alternatively, get some second cut hay and try that.
> 
> You can get hay nets with 1" holes and there is really no way they can get a foot caught in those, assuming they don't have shoes, of course. Some people secure them inside Rubbermaid water troughs to prevent them being dragged around, or you can hang them, or put them on the ground not attached to anything, whatever works best for your setup. But for now, since they are thin and you want them to eat more hay, I would think just free-feeding on the ground should work fine. There will be stems left behind but if you rake it up and weigh it, it typically doesn't amount to much - if they ate that stuff it has so little nutrition in it, they don't get anything out of it anyway.
> 
> I'm sorry about your cut! Do you have a way to get power out to your horse area? If so then a heated water tank is a lifesaver. The horses might also drink better if the water doesn't have ice in it.


Thanks! I do have heated water tanks. Just getting fresh water into those tanks is quite a task...I was stupid. Tried something new I thought would be a back and time saver. Have a large cart/wagon and filled up buckets with water, knowing they would freeze. I figured I could put some water in with one bucket and then put the ice in to melt. Well, that was stupid!! Because of course, ice expands and then I had to fight with it. I am saving up for a barn, and when it's built THERE WILL BE WATER LINES!! I think I will go back to feeding on the ground so they can freely feed I guess. Was trying to avoid sand issues, but ground is frozen solid so is probably ok. Want to try nets soon. Pepper likes to pee on all the piles of hay so I have a feeling I won't be able to keep nets on the ground if I want pee-free nets!


----------



## Taz (Dec 19, 2020)

Oh I hope your hand isn't too bad! 

I hear you on the water problem. I'm spoiled now but started here with running 300ft of hose out everyday and trying to drain it enough not to freeze my first winter. It took hours to get the water done. I now use a sled that fits two big buckets with lids and pull it out that way when I have problems with the water line, which seems to happen at least once every winter.

It sounds like they aren't there yet but are improving. How's Pepper? I would definitely go with free choice hay and see if that helps. If your hay this year is really low sugar you will probably have to add some grain but wait to increase that. Has Patches been wormed? You're doing that this weekend so might see a change after with her especially. If you don't know when/if/how she's been wormed in the past you might want to reworm them in 2 weeks to be safe. Big belly is either hay belly, foal belly(here we go again! Hahaha!) or worms. Hay belly is just roughage in their gut and is actually good for them. 

If you get the hay nets with 1 inch holes you are safe, no feet can get caught.. You can get plastic garbage cans and put a small hole in the bottom then use a washer on either side and a clip on the outside(or however you can rig it) to put the hay nets in and keep them there. Stuff the net to the top of the garbage can and tie it very close and leave the strings loose. It will keep it out of the sand and make them work for it through the day. Or you can hang them just off the ground. I'd give then some loose as well until their weight comes back up.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 19, 2020)

I agree with others, and the free choice hay. As mentioned by others, wastage is usually undesirable bits anyway. I scrape mine up and put it into the compost heap. If nets aren't an easy option, you could drill some holes in the bottom of some bins, and put your hay in there. Or look on Craigslist for a free bathtub, or see if your local animal supply place has sheep/goat feeders for a reasonable price. Or you can buy a round bale of hay, and wrap a cattle panel around it to make a slow feeder. We secure the ends with baling twine and bungee a tarp over the top. That works really well here!! 

One question that I notice hasn't been asked....what TYPE of hay are you feeding? Is it fescue, some sort of "orchard grass" mix, coastal, rye? That right there could be part of your challenge. Sometimes, one variety of hay just isn't suitable for a particular group of horses. I know a friend of mine went through that very same challenge, and ended up having to change hay suppliers. What's interesting to note here.......the new supplier had the same variety (rye) of hay. They didn't fertilize with chemicals or poultry production waste. (In North Carolina, when the chickens are sent for processing, the barns are scraped and the droppings spread on fields as fertilizer.) Her upfront cost was higher, HOWEVER, her overall costs were lower. Her horses wasted less, kept better weight, and needed less grain. 

Also, you may want to add some type of alfalfa to their diets until you get the loose stools under control. It's a wonderful tummy soother, offers vitamins and minerals that grass hays don't, and would add a bit more protein to their diets as well. Soaked pellets or cubes are easier to handle. Tejano gets one pound twice a day now that it's been staying cold. I put it in a small pail by my kitchen sink, soaking the afternoon pellets in the morning and the morning pellets overnight. This would be a good time to mix pre-and probiotics into their feed as well.

One more thing for the hay.....if you guesstimate the weight of each of your minis at 300 lbs. x 3% (recommended percentage of body weight for horses that need to gain weight), that's 9 pounds of hay EACH per day. If you have a skimpy 40 pound bale, that's one entire bale of hay per day MININUM to feed 4 minis. Being in Michigan, where there are real winters, free choice hay really is the way to go at this time of year. Unless you have one that starts to get sooooooo fat you have a cresty neck and fat pads, you should be fine.

I hope this helps a bit, good luck, and remember: too many changes too often can cause upset tummies too. Give any changes at least thirty days to work, and make the changes slowly over at least 7 days.


----------



## Taz (Dec 19, 2020)

Just in case you haven't thought of this for the dark mornings and nights.....it took me longer than I will admit to  . I got a head lamp( one of those flash lights that go on your head) and it's a life saver! No more stumbling around in the dark and finding things by feel.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Dec 19, 2020)

Taz said:


> Oh I hope your hand isn't too bad!
> 
> I hear you on the water problem. I'm spoiled now but started here with running 300ft of hose out everyday and trying to drain it enough not to freeze my first winter. It took hours to get the water done. I now use a sled that fits two big buckets with lids and pull it out that way when I have problems with the water line, which seems to happen at least once every winter.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I think there is already less diarrhea. Just feeding loose on the ground now and quite a bit more. It is a bit rough for grass hay, so that may be part of the problem too. Will likely start nets sometime early spring if they have put on enough weight. Learning so much ! (But would rather it not be the hard way so much!).I have been hauling buckets of water from inside the house, down a bunch of steps and load them on either a sled or our large garden cart for over 10 years now. Oh there has got to be a better way that's not a fortune! I'm just not that creative  Looked at heated hoses, but I have such a distance it's not practical. Have thought about your way of running hose to house every time but the heat would literally go right out the door or window! Just dreaming of a good barn and underground water lines!! I almost had a new vet but they won't come this distance...so the search continues! Called my reg vet yesterday morning and still no call back. Frustrating! Especially when it was on behalf of daughter who wants her dog neutered and not necessarily for me.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Dec 19, 2020)

Taz said:


> Just in case you haven't thought of this for the dark mornings and nights.....it took me longer than I will admit to  . I got a head lamp( one of those flash lights that go on your head) and it's a life saver! No more stumbling around in the dark and finding things by feel.


Ya, carrying flashlights is a pain. I used to have a street lamp that lit up the whole area, but not too bright so it was like working outside at dusk instead of midnight. Unfortunately the pole rotted and tumbled down a couple of years ago. Another thing on my wish list!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Dec 19, 2020)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> I agree with others, and the free choice hay. As mentioned by others, wastage is usually undesirable bits anyway. I scrape mine up and put it into the compost heap. If nets aren't an easy option, you could drill some holes in the bottom of some bins, and put your hay in there. Or look on Craigslist for a free bathtub, or see if your local animal supply place has sheep/goat feeders for a reasonable price. Or you can buy a round bale of hay, and wrap a cattle panel around it to make a slow feeder. We secure the ends with baling twine and bungee a tarp over the top. That works really well here!!
> 
> One question that I notice hasn't been asked....what TYPE of hay are you feeding? Is it fescue, some sort of "orchard grass" mix, coastal, rye? That right there could be part of your challenge. Sometimes, one variety of hay just isn't suitable for a particular group of horses. I know a friend of mine went through that very same challenge, and ended up having to change hay suppliers. What's interesting to note here.......the new supplier had the same variety (rye) of hay. They didn't fertilize with chemicals or poultry production waste. (In North Carolina, when the chickens are sent for processing, the barns are scraped and the droppings spread on fields as fertilizer.) Her upfront cost was higher, HOWEVER, her overall costs were lower. Her horses wasted less, kept better weight, and needed less grain.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Great advice!


----------



## Taz (Dec 31, 2020)

Pitter Patter, how's everyone doing??????


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jan 1, 2021)

Taz said:


> Pitter Patter, how's everyone doing??????


The people in my home have COVID. Animals seem to be doing better actually! Pepper at least looks to have bounced back to normal and at the very least isn't bloated any more! Volt has lost some weight so still a little worried about him but his personality is coming back closer to normal. New girl still has occasional diarrhea, but much improved. I need to get an equine dentist out here for her because she is dropping food often and sometimes turns her head to the side and up like she's trying to "unhook" something in her mouth (she's done that even before I got her!). Had my crabby vet scheduled to come out for the ponies and to neuter my daughter's dog but then we all ended up with COVID so had to cancel his visit for now. Still crossing my fingers for the ponies. They still aren't thrilled with Patches and it turns out she appears to be in a dominance run-off with Snickers. Pepper is still boss but she's a little intimidated by Patches. Haven't been out there too much because they don't need COVID on top of everything else right now. I hope everyone has a great New Year! Stay safe and healthy because this crud is not fun.


----------



## Taz (Jan 1, 2021)

OH NO!!! Is everyone (people) doing OK? No one seriously sick?
Glad your ponies are getting better at least. I find attitude always comes back first, Volt should start putting weight on again. That definitely sounds like teeth for Patches. Your cranky (for lack of writing a better word) vet better get there as soon as you're all healthy again. 
Hoping you all get over it fast. Please let us know how you're doing, I'm going to worry until I hear your healthy again.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jan 1, 2021)

Pitter Patter said:


> The people in my home have COVID. Animals seem to be doing better actually! Pepper at least looks to have bounced back to normal and at the very least isn't bloated any more! Volt has lost some weight so still a little worried about him but his personality is coming back closer to normal. New girl still has occasional diarrhea, but much improved. I need to get an equine dentist out here for her because she is dropping food often and sometimes turns her head to the side and up like she's trying to "unhook" something in her mouth (she's done that even before I got her!). Had my crabby vet scheduled to come out for the ponies and to neuter my daughter's dog but then we all ended up with COVID so had to cancel his visit for now. Still crossing my fingers for the ponies. They still aren't thrilled with Patches and it turns out she appears to be in a dominance run-off with Snickers. Pepper is still boss but she's a little intimidated by Patches. Haven't been out there too much because they don't need COVID on top of everything else right now. I hope everyone has a great New Year! Stay safe and healthy because this crud is not fun.


Oh no! I hope everyone recovers!! Do you have it?


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 1, 2021)

Hope you all recover quickly Pitter Patter!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jan 5, 2021)

MerMaeve said:


> Oh no! I hope everyone recovers!! Do you have it?


Yes. Where I work they test us twice weekly. On Dec.21 I was negative and on Dec.23 I was positive, but the results weren't back until Christmas day. I got called by employer Christmas evening AFTER my kids came to celebrate. Just went back to work yesterday and the unit I work on is quarantined. So nice to be treated like a leper by other staff, even though many of them have had it too. We wear full PPE just to sit at a desk (in my situation). Told not to see other staff, residents unless absolutely necessary. If that's the case, they shouldn't have required me to come back. Sat all day with N95 mask, full face shield, gown, gloves. Long day. Off today with migraine (started last night because I didn't eat lunch--can't bring it in, they feed us however I was told not to go in kitchen). Needless to say frustrating to be at work, yet not really work. We have several residents and staff out with COVID and the count goes up daily. I think eventually they may need me to help with our COVID + residents (I'm a social worker, not a nurse or an aide). If you all have managed to not get COVID, it is not fun. Still coughing. Kids have rebounded quicker. I still feed my animals but try not to interact much (so hard!) and they don't understand at all. Minis just stare at me and wonder what's up. Poor babies! Can't explain it to them. I have heard animals can get it too.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jan 5, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Hope you all recover quickly Pitter Patter!


Thank you


----------



## Abby P (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear you got it and that your employer is being weird about it! This seems to be common. I also get tested twice a week at work (I work in a research lab, not studying COVID, but my university tests everyone who works in person twice a week). They're doing a great job with the testing program but if someone tests positive there is bizarre theatrics to keep up a pretense of anonymity which is sort of half laughable (since there are so few of us in person currently, it's pretty obvious who it was if someone comes up positive, because they suddenly disappear) and half seriously inconvenient when trying to figure out contacts and what places to clean. Initially they wouldn't let us use fridges or microwaves either which I thought was just dumb, I don't think the virus can survive being microwaved.  

I don't think horses can get it. Dogs, it seems maybe but not very easily. I'm pretty sure my daughter and I had it back at the very beginning before any testing was available - if so it was a nasty thing, we were down for the count. She bounced back pretty fast (she was 5 at the time) but it took me a solid month to feel anywhere near normal again and I had COVID toes for a couple of months after the other symptoms went away. Kept trying to blame my poor dog for stepping on my feet but eventually realized there was no way a 50-lb dog could have made all of my toes twice their normal size and purple!

Anyway I hope you continue to feel better and that things improve for you at work!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jan 5, 2021)

Abby P said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you got it and that your employer is being weird about it! This seems to be common. I also get tested twice a week at work (I work in a research lab, not studying COVID, but my university tests everyone who works in person twice a week). They're doing a great job with the testing program but if someone tests positive there is bizarre theatrics to keep up a pretense of anonymity which is sort of half laughable (since there are so few of us in person currently, it's pretty obvious who it was if someone comes up positive, because they suddenly disappear) and half seriously inconvenient when trying to figure out contacts and what places to clean. Initially they wouldn't let us use fridges or microwaves either which I thought was just dumb, I don't think the virus can survive being microwaved.
> 
> I don't think horses can get it. Dogs, it seems maybe but not very easily. I'm pretty sure my daughter and I had it back at the very beginning before any testing was available - if so it was a nasty thing, we were down for the count. She bounced back pretty fast (she was 5 at the time) but it took me a solid month to feel anywhere near normal again and I had COVID toes for a couple of months after the other symptoms went away. Kept trying to blame my poor dog for stepping on my feet but eventually realized there was no way a 50-lb dog could have made all of my toes twice their normal size and purple!
> 
> Anyway I hope you continue to feel better and that things improve for you at work!


COVID toes? Never heard of that one. Another thing to worry about! I have asthma but it's very rare I need an inhaler (usually for allergic reactions in my case), but I can't shake this cough. Lungs hurt. Got scared a couple of times over weekend with oxygenation when the beds of nails started to turn blue, but calmed down and tried to breathe slow and easy and it all worked out. Everyone kept asking me if I checked my o2 levels and I couldn't figure out how on earth you can do that without the proper equipment. So, apparently I'm the last one to know "there's an app for that!". Seriously?! There's an "app" for everything! So if anyone gets sick, that's an option, although I don't know how accurate it is. My employer tries to keep it hush hush about who has it, but we all know and I asked work to please let everyone know because it's stupid not to-at least have everyone monitor for symptoms! I work in a large county owned skilled nursing facility. I am terrified we may lose some of our residents and several are over 100 years old. It's a tough time for sure!


----------



## Abby P (Jan 5, 2021)

The toe thing is because in some people the inflammation can damage the capillaries - so you basically get chilblains (like you'd get from near-frostbite), clusters of broken capillaries. Feels like a bruise. You'd know if you had it! I don't think it's a problem in and of itself, just painful.

Some of the students here started a Slack channel to communicate about cases in the buildings, since the university doesn't share this information. I understand about privacy and all but I personally prefer to know what's around me - I don't need to know WHO it is as much as WHERE it is.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jan 5, 2021)

Ugh, sorry to hear, @Pitter Patter ! I hope you recover quickly and fully!! You can get a finger oxygen % reader online for pretty cheap I think...


----------



## Taz (Jan 6, 2021)

How awful! You should be getting the time off work until you are feeling better, it's not helping anyone for you to be there right now. People are funny how they react.... Hope you feel better soon, please stay in touch.


----------



## betwys1 (Jan 7, 2021)

Pitter Patter said:


> /snip/
> Everyone kept asking me if I checked my o2 levels and I couldn't figure out how on earth you can do that without the proper equipment. /snip/



I am likely misreading your note. Reading blood oxygen saturation level is easy with a pulse oximeter. You can get one at Walgreens for instance for ~ $30 It clips over a finger nail and reads variation in LED light transmission during a pulse.


----------

